# Anyone ever seen a dust cover that could cover a Mill?



## RobertHaas (Dec 15, 2017)

My new mill will live inside my shop. My shop is a dusty, dirty place. (I am a commercial glass contractor and this is inside my glass shop) 

So I thought if I had a large breathable canvas type cover that I could cover the machine when it is not in use I would be protecting it.

Is this something you folks have seen or done yourself?


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 15, 2017)

My shop can be dusty too when I start making a lot of sawdust.  So I use lightweight, cotton painters tarps that I buy at Home Depot.   A little pricey but they can be washed if need be.  They are big enough to cover machinery well and they can breath a bit.  I have bought several and my wife has cut a couple of them down and hemmed them up for me so I have different sizes.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 15, 2017)

Horrible Freight has them too.  You can also go to a local fabric store in your area and purchase canvas cloth in just about any length you want and color too.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 15, 2017)

I made one for my Atlas mill and Southbend shaper with cotton canvas, basically giant fabric sacks.   I purchased some factory second fabric from 
Big Duck Canvas:   http://www.bigduckcanvas.com/categories/discounted-fabrics-overstock-factory-seconds.html  IIRC I purchased 12oz Cotton Duck.  I used my Wife's commercial sewing machine but it should be no problem sewing this with a home sewing machine.


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 15, 2017)

King size sheets at Goodwill. Maybe sew two together if you want a big bag type cover. Cheap

Ken


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 15, 2017)

I use old cast off tablecloths and shower curtains to cover my machines.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 15, 2017)

I like these, no rust in years of use on my table saw.  

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...2lO-Eej8iGwIFhWHAVKjEQsk9uWfi2VYaAnB5EALw_wcB


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 15, 2017)

Old bed sheets from the local yard sales are about a $1.  Queen size fits most of the machines in my shop.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 16, 2017)

At the end of summer. You can get patio furniture covers cheap on close out at Walmart. They make good covers for just about any thing.


----------



## dulltool17 (Dec 17, 2017)

KMoffett said:


> King size sheets at Goodwill. Maybe sew two together if you want a big bag type cover. Cheap
> 
> Ken



My preference as well.  300 count Egyptian Cotton works best.  Seriously, cheap used sheets great covers.


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 17, 2017)

Besides being dirt cheap.  Used bedsheets drape easily and less bulky than thicker options.  Easily washed when they get too dirty also.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2017)

I like the quilted moving blankets from HF there under $10. And they stay on the machines. But that's my pick. One little grab by a tool and the sheets are shredded. Give me the blankets .


----------



## whitmore (Dec 18, 2017)

RobertHaas said:


> My new mill will live inside my shop. My shop is a dusty, dirty place. (I am a commercial glass contractor and this is inside my glass shop)
> 
> So I thought if I had a large breathable canvas type cover ...



How about putting some curtains around it?  I've seen welding areas (dirty ones)  with UV
blocking polymer drapes (actually multiple 1 ft.  panels) that you could easily walk through,
but which kept dust and rays at bay effectively.   No need to stow a bundle of loose cloth.


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 18, 2017)

Old car covers make great machine dust covers. If you don't have one laying around, try yard sales and flea markets, I can pick them up for$1-5


----------



## JPar (Dec 25, 2017)

For Christmas my wife made me this cover for my Rockwell combo mill.  It's like a coat of many colors.


----------



## kvt (Dec 25, 2017)

She wanted you to have a colorful shop area.   
Nice  do not know what all I got yet.


----------



## Needcoffee (Dec 30, 2017)

I use wool army blankets. Sewn together with a bit of shape so the hang well. With velcro closures.


----------



## deverett (Jan 10, 2018)

I got some spinnaker nylon and got a local sailmaker to sew up a semi-tailored cover for my mill and lathe.  
Whenever the machines are not in use, they are covered and apart from keeping them clear of unwanted 'stuff', they also help to keep the rust bug at bay, (even though everything is well oiled before putting them to bed.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 10, 2018)

For the OP, the key recommendations are: Yes, use some kind of cover all the time when the machine tool is not being used.  And use a breathable material.  If you can get it to fit the machine and it stays put, it works.  Cost and how pretty it is up to you.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 13, 2018)

could also try a big tool box cover.  why any one would take the time to cover their tool box is beyond me but thay make some nice cover for them. lol.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 13, 2018)

I prefer synthetic fabrics, rahter than cotton, because if the cotton saturates in oil, it can spontaneously combust. All cleaning cloths, if they have a large % of cotton sould go in steel containers.  I use used chain shipping containers, they are about 22" in height, around 8 gal size.


----------

